# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Prusa i3 Workshop in Philly by botbuilder.net

## JohnA136

After a short break to have a new baby and the holidays, my son is gearing up for another PRUSA i3 Build Workshop in or around Philly (*dates are April 12th & 13th* and venue have not been finalized yet).  You come in on Saturday morning and leave Sunday with a working printer all flashed, configured, adjusted and already printing samples. We feed you and supply all the parts and tools you need to build your very own printer.

The frames are shipping in from Prague this week and most of the hardware is either in or on the way. We are feverishly printing the plastic parts.  Will be shades of blue on a black milled aluminum frame. 

Sign ups will start pretty soon. class size is limited.  Probably not a good day to start this post as I am leaving on a Caribbean Cruise in a couple of hours so I will not really be able to monitor this for a week  :Cool: , but I will be thinking of all my east coast friends in the cold  :Big Grin: .  I wanted to give everyone here an opportunity to be the first to check it out.

More info on the workshop and build can be found at www.botbuilder.net

Teaser photos;

class.jpg  Printers will look like these only the frames are Black this time with Blue plastic parts

parts.jpg  Some of the printed parts

Why we build Prusa i3 RepRaps?  We find this model to be easy to build, has a huge online support system in the RepRap community and it is easy to configure & adjust, affordable, reliable and easy for both the first time builder and experienced 3D Printer. The print quality is extremely good and you can print with many different types of filament.  We suggest everyone starts out with PLA until you get the hang of it and then you can move on to the more exotic types.

We only use high quality parts and hardware so we know everything will work well together and give you a lifetime of excellent results.  We have our own Google Group for our builders so you can always get support and can share your experiences and tweaks.

If you need more information while I am away, you can email info@botbuilder.net or just check out the website.

----------


## JohnA136

Getting a lot of buzz on this workshop so far.  Here are more details.

Our next workshop is in Philadelphia, at the Department of Making and Doing - a great location to put on this event! *The dates are April 12 & 13th!*

Ticket prices stayed the same despite having a much better place to host the event this time around.     Frames for this new class are metallic black with blue printed parts - it's going to be striking.  

Our fist class was an amazing success, with everyone printing great before the end of the weekend.   We've even got a whole set of photos of the event if you want to see how things went.  

I expect that in a larger metro area and at a great location the tickets will sell fast.    

On sale now @ botbuilder.net

----------


## jimc

thats great john. thats sorta near me too. unfortunately im not in the market for another printer but a cool event and opportunity for alot of people.

----------


## JohnA136

Thanks, we are excited to bring new people with an interest into the 3D Printing into the fold.

----------


## JohnA136

Half of the seats have already been filled.

----------


## JohnA136

Finished assembling the kits for the class, still a few seats left.

prusakit.jpg

botbuilder.net

----------


## DrLuigi

Liking what you guys are doing  :Smile: 

Nice job ^^

Also pretty nice price, For a kit and to help someone build one.

----------


## JohnA136

Had a great time this weekend at the Department of Making + Doing! All builders were done with the mechanics on Saturday and a couple were already printing. Sunday was mostly software and calibrating, many test prints done and even had time to do a little head scanning.  Feedback was very positive and I think everyone had a good time! Looking at NYC for the next class?

We do have a couple of new kits left, if anyone is interested in a kit, contact us at info(at)botbuilder.net

photo 3 (2).JPG

photo 1 (12).jpg

photo 3 (6).jpg

photo 1 (13).jpg

----------

